# Epirps



## 2500Nauticstar (May 29, 2014)

Hey Guys,

I tend to fish 30-40 miles off shore.(Destin Pass) Just curious if you guys carry ERIRPS and other communications devices. If so what type?

Thanks


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

*Ditch Bag*

Not just an EPIRP!
This forum is a great place for all your boating needs. Last year I added a ditch bag and I got lots of ideas from previous discussions on this topic. I've attach a pic of my bag and a list of suggested items. Be safe and remember, distance from shore doesn't matter when in a survival situation. I also added a life raft, don't want to be in the water if I can help it! 
Here are some must-have items to consider including in your ditch bag, in addition to the obligatory life raft and provisions, in case of emergency:
•	ACR high-visibility floating bag
•	Water-activated strobe lights
•	First aid kit and QuickClot kit
•	Hydrogen peroxide
•	VHF and hand-held GPS
•	Universal solar charger with adaptors
•	Hand-crank flashlight 
•	Waterproof flashlight
•	Flare kit
•	Cyalume sticks
•	Compass
•	Signal mirror and whistle
•	Dye markers
•	Buffs
•	Sunglasses
•	Sunblock
•	Anti-nausea medications
•	Waterproof tackle box 
•	Diamond jigs
•	Gulp minnows
•	Hooks, line, leader and sinkers
•	Blunt-tipped knife
•	Leatherman tool
•	Super Glue
•	Bungee cords
•	Rubber bands
•	Thermos
•	Solar condensation water still
•	Imodium
•	Potassium pills
•	Chamois
•	Bug repellent
•	Thermal blanket
•	Hand pump
•	Tarp (white or orange, not blue)
•	Folding bucket
•	Zip-top bags
•	Small cutting board
•	Crab trap line
•	Cable ties
•	Funnel
•	Antibacterial soap
•	Toothbrush and toothpaste
•	Small swimming goggles


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That's what I carry and thank God it's never been used. I also carry a 4 man offshore life raft that is loaded with everything needed packed in the case.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I've got an EPIRB and also a Delorrme in reach. The Delorrme device links up to my iPhone via Bluetooth and I can send and receive texts. Very useful for updating the wife and also if needed conveying non-emergency information in case of a break down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

I carry an EPIRB - ACR Global fix IPRO Manual deploy - that updates its initial position based on the boats GPS 
25' center console - and have back-up hand held VHF/GPS units in my bag - 

We just completed another Gulf Crossing sail boat regatta with 22 other boats - using SPOT locators - 

They worked - mostly ... but not 100% of the time for all boats -
the newer generation SPOTs are getting better - we started using SPOTs on races from Pensacola to Mexico in 2010 - Early on it was not unusual for several boats SPOTs to never work or only report intermittently .. the last race about 90% of the boats showed tracks the entire race. 

I would use a SPOT for letting folks know on social media where I am - or communicating if I was going to late for dinner - 

For a rescue - I want an EPIRB


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I also carry the Iridium Satellite phone. We have never needed it other than sending text messages.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

I never leave the Pass, on anybody's boat, without my own ditch bag. It has my own PFD in the top of the bag and that PFD has a PLB (personal locator beacon-small EPRIB) attached and a strobe attached. I won't go into all the items that are in the ditch bag but I will tell you that I don't even go out in the bay without that rigged out PFD. 

I've heard too many personal accounts of people who have just cheated death by having these pieces of equipment that saved them.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

I like the way that you have a lot of the stuff in other waterproof boxes but you might consider leashing those together or to the bag. If it is bad weather, which is often the case in emergency situations, think about the fact that you are going to be in the water getting battered around. If there is anything you need, immediately, it should be near the top of the bag and anything you can't afford to lose needs a tether to the bag or to you. 

It's not going to be like taking your groceries out of the cart at Publix.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes, yes, yes. 30 miles out, you need one. The price is worth your life.


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

Epirb on the boat
PLB on the inflatable (I'm pretty bad not to wear it but, if alone I do)
Ditch bag like the one above
Mirror
Delorme Inreach Sat Texter
VHF with the dsci or whatever it is number
all the other standard uscg stuff.

I tend to only go out when it is a good forecast but, I never discount Murphy


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great idea, hopefully the ditch bag will go directly into the 6 man liferaft.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

As for what brand and model..I always carry an ACR Artex ResQlink+


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

RedLeg said:


> As for what brand and model..I always carry an ACR Artex ResQlink+


ResQlink is a PLB. I would use it in tandem with an Epirb. Hodges Marine has the ACR Globalfix for $363 and change. Which is only $100 more than battery replacement.


----------

